# I both with transposed and concert pitch piccolo shows same in Dorico?



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2021)

I both with transposed and concert pitch piccolo shows same in Dorico? third mode what is availalble in Notion is missing where uses more ledger lines to show exact pitch what compensates another part of pitch. becouse plays octave higher than notated. makes much easier when asked from me. even end result (what is given musicians) of course either one what Dorico supports.


----------

